

Secure socket.io - websockets over SSL/TLS ridiculously easy with Tornadio2 - hjwp2
http://devblog.resolversystems.com/?p=1084

======
hjwp2
once again, massive, massive thanks to the guys from \- tornadio2 \- tornado
\- socket.io

